# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Time to check the vehicles

## kyratshooter

I had to have some work done on the Jeep this week and it involved a coolant system flush and new coolant.  I was actually glad for that part since the antifreeze had been in there since God was a kid.

It reminded me that it is time to check all the vehicle stuff preparing for cold weather, for the few of us that live in the colder reaches of the world.

Time for the seasonal check of food in our rigs as well as fresh water supplies and swapping the summer sleeping bag for the winter sleeping bag.  I also add one of those wax and sawdust artificial fire logs during the winter, just cause.

And after all that trouble I do my best to not leave the house if it is raining, snowing or dark!   :Tank:

----------


## Rick

Last year, I made up a winter bag for all the grandkids that drive including instructions for various "what if's" that might befall them. All the kids had them as well. Your reminder is nothing if not timely. That white stuff and cold will be upon us sooner than we want it to be. 

On another note, I had a flat right rear yesterday on my F150. The good Lord was with me because I found it in the garage and not out in the boonies some place. I got the truck in the air like a dog taking a leak and could NOT remove the wheel. It would not budge. I grabbed my ever trusty rubber mallet and commenced to beat the daylights out of it. Nothing. What the? Do they make a jar lid remover for wheels? I finally admitted defeat and called AAA. He arrived with a giant sized Orange mallet that after several good whacks finally knocked it loose. Now, mind you, I have my oil changed and tires rotated every 5000 miles. That was just 900 miles ago. Hmmm. I know they actually rotate them because I have a mark on one wheel that I watch to make certain that the  wheels get changed. So, either I need an orange mallet or it just proves when all else fails get a bigger hammer.

----------


## crashdive123

A three foot piece of pipe for a tire iron extension should work well.

----------


## Rick

The lug nuts came off fine. Then the problem started. The wheel was frozen on. I think I could have driven the truck with no lug nuts it was stuck on so tight.

----------


## kyratshooter

Modern wheels do seem to fuse themselves to the hub.  I had that same issue with a Ford Escort I once owned.  After removing the lug nuts you had to smack the wheel hard enough to break an axle to remove it from the hub.

It never happened back when wheels were pressed steel, seems specific to alloy wheels.

----------


## Rick

I need a giant jar lid remover. That rascal would have come right off then. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I had a similar problem on #1 wife's car.  It was the devil to get off and then after the tire was "replaced" (that's what you do when someone drives over the curb) I couldn't hardly get it back on.  The wheels on a Lexus just kind of hang on a little lip of hub until you tighten them, then they are welded in place.  I put those tires that can be driven on for 50 miles before the go flat when they are, uh, flat....  I suppose they are kinda cheap if you buy them by the gross straight from the factory... If you get them at the tire place in town, they aren't.  I told her not to do any more sweet jumps.....

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Down here "winterizing" is a myth... most years that we don't have the 500 year freeze.

Alan

----------


## Rick

Lexus, huh? I'm gonna guess you ain't driving the Lexus. I'm also gonna guess #1 wife won't let you unless it comes to changing feet, oil changes and such. I'm also gonna guess you're relegated to the truck, which is probably okay with you (was with me). Manly men drive the truck except to church and funerals and then it depends on who died.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I'll have you know I can drive the Lexus ANY time I want to... I just don't want to, but if I did, I'd march right in there and get the key fob and go for a drive and when I got back from checking the tires, getting the oil/filter change, filling up the gas tank AND running it through the car wash.... well, I wouldn't want to drive it any more after that... so there!

I'd rather drive my truck anyway, cause then I can go anywhere I want....

Yeah, that's right!

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah....just like I can drive Mrs. Crash's pickup truck any time I want.  Darn good thing that I don't ever want to drive it.  I'll stick to my pickup truck.

----------


## Rick

Since the wife passed I can say things I never dared say when she was alive. I stand at the garage door and say," I'm taking the pickup and I don't want to hear a word about it!" I wait for a minute and all is silent. "That's what I thought," I say out loud. Or, or, "I'm buyin' another gun whether you like it or not." I may be in for a thrashin' when I get to heaven but I'm takin' full advantage of the situation while I can. I just hope she ain't waitin' for me at the pearly gates with the keys in hand. That would be awful.

----------


## kyratshooter

Rick you and me might be the only two people ever to stand in front of St Peter at the Pearly Gates and say,

"Let me think about this a minute. Does she or does she not know about the last dozen guns?"

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Rick and kyrat, I know the single life ain't all it's cracked up to be, especially the way you guys are doing it.  I really don't know what I'd do without this girl I've lived with for the past 47ish years. Guns and trucks can be bought,  other things can't be bought for any price... Your girls will likely be waiting for you with an extensive gun collection and all the brand new trucks Heaven can provide.  

Alan

----------

